# hello



## kingselim (Dec 22, 2007)

hi guys i knw ur prolly sick of hearing this but can u guys plz help me find what this song is called plzzzz plz plz. thank you in advance!.






thanks again.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Vangelis, "Mythodea", Music for the NASA Mission: 2001 Mars Odyssey.


----------



## kingselim (Dec 22, 2007)

wow thnx mark much appriciated <3333.


----------



## sirder (Dec 27, 2007)

kingselim said:


> hi guys i knw ur prolly sick of hearing this but can u guys plz help me find what this song is called plzzzz plz plz. thank you in advance!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may well be completely wrong about this ....But it may well be from the Suite "Carmina Burana" by Carl Orff


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

sirder said:


> I may well be completely wrong about this ....But it may well be from the Suite "Carmina Burana" by Carl Orff


No, its definitely not Orff. I wouldn't be surprised it being Vangelis aping orff though... 

~josh


----------



## kingselim (Dec 22, 2007)

yea its not orff and Mythodea was close but its not the same :s ^^.


----------

